# BFP on internet cheapy, but just wish line was a bit fatter!



## dubaibikini

Got my BFP on Friday last week and have tested every day since then with internet cheapies! The line is still pretty faint and takes a while to appear but it is definitely there and pink! 

I'm a bit worried it hasn't darkened any more over 5 days... This Friday I'm going to take a Boots test to be sure.

I'm worried mainly because I had m/c in Jan so can't let myself get excited yet.

Anyone else only had faintish lines on a internet cheapie?

Put my mind at rest if you can!!!


----------



## TT's

Hi there,

Good new's about your :bfp: :happydance: well done!

I can't really help with the thickness of your line as I have never experienced one (if only :cloud9:) but from what I hear sometimes the internet cheapies are quite faint so if I were you I'd get a clear blue and test with that.

Good luck and I hope it's a sticky one for you :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck and congratulations! When I was pregnant, I had some internet cheapies and I used them (I figured, why waste them!) I was about 5 1/2 weeks and I had already had :bfp: on First Response and also a positive blood test. The line on the internet cheapie was still not that strong. I did get stronger after each day, but it wasn't as bold as the store brands. I hope that helps! Congratulations again! :happydance:


----------



## Michy

Congratulations! I have had 3 internet cheapie BFP's this week and yesterday a normaly BFP, none of mine were really dark, but I am still only 11dpo!


----------



## tansey

Congratulations!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tishimouse

CONGRATULATIONS for of all to you both.

I would try to buy a better brand and test with that. It would be much more fun to see a cross of a digital "pregnant" than a faint line. Still, they say a line is a line and it doesn't have to be dark to confirm a pregnancy.


----------



## dubaibikini

Thanks guys, it's great to have all your support!

Will try another test and fingers crossed it will all go ok


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun xx test again soon to put ur mind at rest x


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats on your news xxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

*CONGRATULATIONS AND WELL DONE*


----------



## Sinead

:happydance: Congrats :happydance:


----------



## genkigemini

*Congrats!!!!*


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations. Here's to a happy and healthy 9mths. :happydance::baby::baby:


----------



## Capuru

Congrats!!!https://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w50/inbun/bigpig/images/graphics/baby/ss1_misc_misc17.gif


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats!!


----------



## biteable

congrats hunni


----------



## Nathyrra

Congratulations =)


----------



## elm

CONGRATULATIONS!

:hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug: Congratulations. :hug:


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## butterflies

:bfp: congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Congrates all the best heres to a happy healthy 9months


----------



## Jayne

Congrats! :D


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! x


----------

